# "He's very protective"



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent article. I see this comment time and again on this forum

https://paws4udogs.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/hes-very-protective/


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL! I just posted this:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ive-behaviour-may-well-fearful-behaviour.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:tongue:


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep!!!! A must read for people, though they may never believe it.


----------



## Gunslam (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice haha


----------

